# Fach in France



## colibri (May 24, 2012)

So young opera singer hopefuls are always told of the mecca of work that is Germany. There are countless books about the ins and outs of travel there, and it does seem to be where a great number of the singers who teach at university or remain pretty solid in opera houses get their start. 

I am an American singer, so, of course, I am interested in the debate about whether or not travel to Europe is necessary in the first place. What I am really wondering, though, is if France offers any of the same opportunities for steady work and career building? What are the similarities and differences in the general state of opera in each of these countries and, perhaps specifically, their treatment of and offerings to American singers?

Any thoughts/insight would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

These stats might be illuminating:

Country, number of opera productions yearly, population.


*1 **de*Germany  7289(81.758m)*2 **us*United States  1986(308.746m)*3 **at*Austria  1366(8.356m)*4 **fr*France  1276(65.822m)*5 **it*Italy  1193(60.419m)

Per capita productions per year:


*1 **at*Austria163.5(1366 /8.356m)*2 **ee*Estonia124.6(167 /1.340m)*3 **ch*Switzerland99.8(777 /7.786m)*4 **de*Germany89.2(7289 /81.758m)*5 **se*Sweden46.5(435 /9.354m)

http://www.operabase.com/top.cgi?lang=en&

As you can see, opera takes on a life in Germany and Austria that permeates their culture in a way that can't really be compared to anywhere else. Even small towns have their own opera companies performing to packed houses on random Tuesdays. I expect France to be quite similar to America opportunity-wise: worse than Germany.

Also, Germany > France.


----------



## colibri (May 24, 2012)

Interesting, thanks for the info!


----------

